# Post Your Type and Favorite Dog Breed!



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm an ENTP and I'm partial to Labs. They're smart, playful, and loving. 

(I'm really more of a cat person though. They're less needy).


----------



## Velcorn (Feb 15, 2016)

ISFP, Golden Retriever.


----------



## Santa Gloss (Feb 23, 2015)

Icy Heart said:


> INTJ.
> 
> Siberian Husky.


Me too! I love their beauty, sense of humor, even their gardening urges, their need for intellectual stimulation and desire to work.

Type ENFP.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

ISFP

Golden Retrievers <3


----------



## Sour Roses (Dec 30, 2015)

INFJ

- Jack Russell Terrier


Jacks always make more sense to me among dogs. They are so very smart, super aware & sharp... feisty, but really loyal and personable at the same time.

I've had my boy for 6 years now, since he was a pup, and my family has had several since I was a kid, among other breeds of dogs too.

What I love best is the courage... for small dogs, they will take on a much larger threat to protect their family, all-in, no holding back.

And yet our male JRT shares food out of his bowl with the cats, nary a growl ever about it. He lets the tiny Chihuahua puppy chew on the other end of a meaty bone... he's so sweet about it all.


----------



## SilverKelpie (Mar 9, 2015)

INTP 

Saluki. I like their lean shape combined with the accent of a bit of longer fur on their ears and tails. Runners up would be the some of the spitz breeds, like the shiba inu, husky, malamute, etc. I like the more wolf-like ears and general structure (in miniature for the shiba inu).


----------



## CosmoJr (Sep 23, 2016)

INFP - My favourite breed is the schnauzer.


----------



## CosmoJr (Sep 23, 2016)

The Awkward Dragon said:


> INFP
> 
> Definitely Mini Schnauzer (but I'm biased because I own one :tongue.
> 
> ...



I am also an INFP with an INFP wife and we love schnauzers!


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

INFJ...and I'm going to be a little biased here, but a terrier (+poodle) mix.

If I wasn't adopted I would have gone malamute, husky, or border collie. Newfoundlanders and St. Bernard's as my honorable mentions.


----------



## Habit_Rabbit (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm ISFJ, and I'm quite partial to Dorkies. A dachshund and yorkie mix. My pet is a Dorkie. Meet Beatrix.


----------



## SpaceVulpes (May 26, 2015)

INTJ - Breeds with no too exaggerated features that can risk their health (too tiny / huge, big eyes, short-nosed, long back etc.) are almost all nice. And in my opinion it's a pity that for example a pug, dog with so great nature health has been ruined. 

My favourites are Belgian shepherd malinois and shiba inu.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

gritglossandrainbows said:


> Me too! I love their beauty, sense of humor,* even their gardening urges, *their need for intellectual stimulation and desire to work.
> 
> Type ENFP.


Lol wat


----------



## Santa Gloss (Feb 23, 2015)

PrimitiveIII said:


> Lol wat


 Here's your husky lesson of the day from 

Siberian Husky | Gardener | Personality 

In addition to their natural tendency to dig, Siberians—not unlike most other dogs—will also do some other "light" gardening around your home. One may decide for you that the bush outside needs trimming. Another may try to help your prized rose bushes with a natural watering.

In coming to an agreement on the subject of gardening, many Siberian owners have taken one of two courses of action:

- With the use of training and/or setting up physical boundaries, the Husky owner will keep their "prized gardens" to themselves and give the Husky their own "novice garden."

- Forget the garden and learn to use to the words "Oh well!"


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

huh. TIL.

Favorite breed.... I like labs, dalmations, cattle dogs, pit bulls, irish wolfhounds, and cairn terriers


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

INTJ - I don't have a favourite, I love all sorts of dogs 

Shepherds, Huskies, Labs, Retrievers, Samoyeds, Shar-Pei, Shiba Inu


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

ENFP - German Shepherds, Great Danes, Beethoven St. Bernard, any type of wolf breed, British Bulldogs, golden retrievers. I love them all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leahomme (Dec 2, 2015)

INFJ - pugs ... but also completely melt when I see a cute chihuahua


----------



## Angelo (Aug 17, 2016)

isfp- german shepherds


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

INTJ

Miniature dachshund. Small and hairless, hence easy to take care of. It helps that they go after mice.


----------



## Static Void (May 28, 2016)

INTJ- Lots of us in this thread it seems

I mainly like working temperament dogs. My top three are Doberman, German Shepherd, and Great Pyrenees.


----------

